# Jack Dempsey & Peacefull Mbuna, Possible to Mix?



## After_Shock (Sep 12, 2007)

Is it possible to mix a couple of small Jack Dempseys in with a selection of peacefull Mbuna?


----------



## rED O (Mar 1, 2008)

i would not try it, i would not mix from south america and fish from lake malawi. the jd would tear them up


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Not something I would do...Not only could their dietary needs be different, but their temperaments and claimed territories would be problematic, as well.

I did have problems using buffers and epsom salts with EBJDs that I normally use for Malawi cichlids, but that is likely related to the "delicacy" of the EBJDs. The JDs tend to be hardier fish, IME.

Kim


----------



## After_Shock (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, was hoping it may have been possible some stunning blue ones can get hold of.

Though the Jack Dempseys would have been in trouble from the Mbuna not the other way around!


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

south americans need more acidic water so it wouldnt work too well. i've seen some people do it but i wouldnt


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

After_Shock said:


> Thanks for the replies, was hoping it may have been possible some stunning blue ones can get hold of.
> 
> Though the Jack Dempseys would have been in trouble from the Mbuna not the other way around!


It may be possible, if not recommended by the sensible. I've seen Dempsey in crappy store tanks getting their butts kicked by Malawi cichlids, but if there is space in the tank the Mbuna may largely ignore the Dempsey, simply no real reason to fight much... now if the Dempsey got really large and territorial, that might be another problem you may not want to deal with down the road. How big is this tank? At least 75g?

If you really want to go non-traditional just for the heck of it, I would try one Dempsey to avoid breeding (unless you wanted to take the other fish out if that happens) and infighting. Dempseys do not come from acidic water, so that is fine. Dempsey will be okay with decent flake food or NLS.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

HiImSean said:


> south americans need more acidic water so it wouldnt work too well. i've seen some people do it but i wouldnt


JDs are Central Americans. Mbuna are Africans.

Kim


----------



## xclub (Apr 15, 2008)

all reasons why not are written above ... 

So, in brief, the diferece is "only" in:
water
aggresion
deit

i believe that you dont need any more reasons why not.

BUT you can always try...


----------



## Fish_Dude (Aug 13, 2006)

Well, it's not recommended, but I DO keep a Green Terror in with Haps and Peacocks in a 125g... The PH is about 7.6, he's about 6" but is not the trouble maker, but no one messes with him either. He's just too beautiful to part with. Still, if I didn't already have him, I'd never have bought him for the hap tank.

I used to keep more SA/CA cichlids, he's the last. I have been in situations where I've been moving and had to house the fish together for short periods of time. I had a 3" and 5" oscar domonilshed by aficans in a matter of hours... one died, the other was barely saved(and recovered well).... but I'm sure that when the JD/oscar gets to an adult size, that he'll take care of himself, and may even turn the tide on the mbuna.

Personally, I wouldn't keep them together for several reasons.. MAYBE I could see it with larger Haps, maybe a venustus, livinstoni, Buccochromis, Champ, Chrystii, or even a Protomelas, something that can keep the adult JD in submission... but even then, for a Jack Dempsey?

To me, the JD and Mbuna wouldn't look right, the water conditions are too different, the fish type and personalities are icompatable, etc. . But.. it doesn't mean you can't try it... but no one here will recommend it.

Diet? Just feed NLS...


----------



## xclub (Apr 15, 2008)

@Fish_Dude: that is a great tank volume for a quality and working mix!


----------



## After_Shock (Sep 12, 2007)

Im going to the LFS on Friday anyway to see what else they have in the new delivery to add into the tank, I may or may not add one of the JD's in to see how they get on.

The majority of my Mbuna are Juvenile size and the JD's are going to be basically the same size.

As say may give it a go and just keep a very close eye on the tank for the first few days to see how they all get on. worst case scenario the JD will have to go back to the store.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It always makes a difference when you can take them back to the LFS and are aware of potential problems.

Good luck!

Kim


----------



## After_Shock (Sep 12, 2007)

cichlidaholic said:


> It always makes a difference when you can take them back to the LFS and are aware of potential problems.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Kim


Fortunately have two LFS stores that are both willing to take fish back in so makes life easier.

Do have a separate tank not in use so if dont have any luck with them in with the mbuna may set up a species only tank. Will let you know how get on as going to collect them on Friday.


----------

